# What's the name of this famous orchestral piece?



## man1989 (Sep 15, 2017)

It goes D# C# D# E D# C# D# REST D# C# D# E D# D# REST D# C# D# E D# C# D# REST D# C# B A# G# . It's very regal yet chilling and ridiculously famous. Thank you.


----------



## vsm (Aug 26, 2017)

Hard to understand, rhythm is missing and so its tempo. Do you happen to have any recording of it? Can we find it on YouTube?


----------



## man1989 (Sep 15, 2017)

Found it. I was O Fortuna.


----------

